# Control everything with what?



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

In the process of completing my Home Theater and would like to know what remote do you guys recommend? Just bought an Onkyo system and hope to get the Epson 5010 before years end. Would like to have a remote that can also control my Lutron Grafik Eye. I don't care if if it's a tablet or an actual remote. Oh, I would also like for it to control a Mac Mini that I would use as a movie sever.


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

There are a lot of controllers that can do the Onkyo, Epson, and Lutron. I have a Pronto, many like the Logitech Harmony line.

As far as the Mac, though, I'm at a loss. Hopefully others can help you out.

Good luck and Welcome to the Shack! :wave:


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

If your are going the route of physical remote.. Pronto harmony urc are some that will work. 

Do you have an iOs or android device?

You can control the Mac server software via apps if it has it like xmbc does. 

Irule is another great possibility if you don't mind an ir flasher sticking to the graphic eye or you can pay 500 for the graphic eye Ethernet adapter.


----------



## lcjr71 (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks for the info. I would tend to lean towards a physical remote. Think i'll go the Logitech route. I believe you can also control a Mac. Or maybe it was an Apple TV. Not sure but anyways, thanks again.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

You can control the appletv with the ir's not as easy but google will help. 

If you buy a Sony blue ray or equivalent for around 200 the Apple TV is not really needed. Sony has Netflix Hulu etc and a lot or the newer denons and other have airplay for streaming music if you want from iPod or phone or tablet. A media server is only really beneficial IMHO for streaming ripped DVD or blue ray. Although some high end media servers do have a complete package. 

I have an Apple TV and media server gathering dust because the newer stuff is so nice.


----------



## smurphy522 (Sep 21, 2010)

In order to get the most accurateand beneficial replies I would suggest the OP posts what specific Onkyo model AVR they are using as well as all other equipment w/model #s. Otherwise you will get more generic/universal answers.

I agree with elimiation of the Apple TV if you have a receiver or componenet with Air Play and one that covers your needs for other streaming features. No benefit to have duplicate equipment just because there is an open HDMI connection (for example).

I also agree with the suggestion of Harmony or URC remotes and have used both. Harmony (anymodel which meets your needs) will be initially easier to set up but most of the $150+ URC remotes will be superior in customization ability.

Post your details and get better replies


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

Without knowing your budget for a remote system all I can suggest are URC or RTI .... URC has codes for everything under the sun and are less expensive than RTI .....You will have to hire someone to program it for you though unless your an installer/dealer... Harmony is ok but but not 100% "button push = desired response" though I have setup many of those for clients on a budget...


----------



## htinstallnj (Jan 22, 2013)

logitech is probably the easiest for the average consumer to setup. If you purchase the harmony one or higher and use a mac - make sure you have installed the latest logitech software on you comp.


----------



## Mr_Hymee (Jan 29, 2013)

There is a new company out there named Touchsquid that sells a tablet style remote. Or if you have a Samsung tablet with an IR Blaster built in you can download the app. I am using a Samsung Tab 7.0 Plus with the Touchsquid pro app and it is great. Their customer service is very friendly and quickly loads code if they dont have them in their database which is rare. I am controlling 8 devices in my living room and 4 in my bed room as it allows for different profiles to use it anywhere. I replaced a Harmony One and an old 800 something logitech remote and haven't looked back. Check them out you wont regret it. Also its very easy to set up and 10x faster than the logitech software.


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

Interesting stuff. Thanks! I'm now on the market for a good remote and hoping to make it happen with the iPhone if possible.

Dan


----------



## Mr_Hymee (Jan 29, 2013)

Touchsquid is starting testing of ip control with their tablets and play store app in about a week at a half. It will be interesting to see how well it integrates with the current app. It should increase the already great features of the ir control.


----------



## audiopyro (Feb 9, 2013)

is it possible to turn an I-Pad into a universal remote?


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

L5 attachment, iRule


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

DanTheMan said:


> Interesting stuff. Thanks! I'm now on the market for a good remote and hoping to make it happen with the iPhone if possible.
> 
> Dan


URC total control and Control4 both come to mind for tablet/phone based operation. Both these options can also eliminate your need to "point" at devices you want to control as they will communicate with an RF base station/controller. Both these options may/do require you have an installer program the system. That will cost more but you'll have an easier time. The tradeoff is if you constantly change or tweak your system, you'll be having to pay for them to come back out every time. Another advantage of these systems is that you can still have a dedicated remote for them room. This will mean you can still use the system when your phone or tablet is in use by someone else or needs to be charged. 

iRule is also an option but I have to admit I have less familiarity with the program. It has a good support community to help you with everything but you'll have to do all the programming yourself. I don't think they have a tie in to a physical remote. 

---
I for one much prefer to utilize some kind of RF control for all my clients as it reduces the likelihood of remote misfires and generally makes everything more consistent.
---
Will your equipment be exposed in the room or will it be in a closed cabinet/closet of some kind?

With respect to the projector you will want an IR lead going to it so you don't have to point at the projector.

Both these issues can be addressed by an IR repeater or via an RF base station. 

Good luck and I'm sure you'll get plenty of good advice here!


----------



## DanTheMan (Oct 12, 2009)

I have an open cabinet and a 42" plasma TV.

Thanks for the info. I think I may just buy a universal remote. It all sounds complicated.

Dan


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Dan,


Don't give up. 

There are easy solutions. 

http://www.griffintechnology.com/beacon

The key is the following:

If you just watch tv on it always just buy a universal. However if you want you wife to have an easy button for activities such as watch movie that switches hdmi sources, turns on a receiver, etc. then some more advanced solution would help.


----------

